# adding queen to make up nuc



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

since it will take the workers 2 to 3 days to eat thru the candy plug you can place the caged queen with the nuc early or late in the process.

I like to make nucs up a day or so ahead of either caged queens or raised queen cell. in this way the percentage of nuc that do not stick (abscond) have not had a possible good queen wasted in the process.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Tony, if you're sure you've got the candy plug stuff figured right, you can do it immediately. If not wait overnight. This will give them time to realize that they are queenless and need her.

Hawk


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for the replys

tony


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't direct relase her unless you wait at least 12 hours, but a candy release you could do right away. I'd still prefer to wait 12 hours for them to figure out they are queenless.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

it is advised not to have any uncapped brood when you try to introduce your queen...

is this the buckfast x cecropia queen?

What other type of bees do you have?


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

hi,
yes it is the buckfast x cecropia queen that is order from bickerstaffes over here in the uk and as i under stand it the only person that i can buy one from,


things have not gone to plain, the queen has not turned up yet,

this is my first year at keeping bees i have two hives, one i have bought and one was given to me,
both hives are heniz 57,
the one i bought has a good laying queen and i had 134lb of honey and thay managed to draw out 3 BS brood boxes of fondation and almost 4 super to,

8 days ago i got some brood ready above the queen excluder ready to make the nuc for the new queen but as ive said it hasn't gone to plain,
ive spoke to bickerstaffes to day and it looks like i will have to wait till next week when he orders some more,


tony


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Tony
I think the Greek supplier will not supply him as it's late in the season and they put a priority on bigger orders.

Maybe should you just try to get an early delivery next year (april 06) for an early start?

Your honey crop is quite good, what was the main honey flow down there?

Maybe should you just split this colony which seems to do quite well?

what is "heniz 57"? not a type of hives i know!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

My dogs are of "Heinz 57" variety, my purbreed nubian goats arent. My bees are Heinz 57.

Heinz is a brand of American Ketchup with 57 varieties of tomatoes in it, yea right.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Heinz is a brand of American Ketchup with 57 varieties of tomatoes in it, yea right.

Actually Heinz had 57 varieties of pickles for sale at one time in their history.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

lol,

about 2 or 3 months ago when going though the weak hive looking for the queen with out her showing her self i ended up shaking the bees out and adding eggs from the good hive,thay pulled out two queen cells about 2inchs apart, i had a look a little time later one cell was uncapped and empty and the other one was still capped but the side had sunk in and it didn't look to good.
i am hoping this hive takes off at the begining of the year like my good hive did,
my first honey flow is oil seed rape,
on my good hive at the begining of the year i was feeding a weak suger mix before the rape came into flower and on doing this there was a lot off brood and young bees, so i pulled two brood frames above the queen excluder in the middle of a another brood box with fondation and on top of this i had a drawn out super that came with the bees when i bought the hive,
when thay started capping on the out side off the brood frames in the second brood box, i took it off and spun it out and had it back on the hive in a couple of hours but the queen excluder was on top off the second box this time, i then added a 3rd brood box of fondation and swoped some wet spun out frames with the lower box which helped them to draw the foundation out, buy this time the rape flower was all most gone so i was feeding a weak suger mix for about 3 weeks until a field of field beans came into flower across the road from me and about 3 weeks after that the field beans which my bees are kept in came in to flower too, some black berry and weeds etc are in there some where as well.

it does make you take a deep breath when you look into a double brood box of bees wall to wall(well i did for me the frist time) 

i think i will make a split next year caz it will be her 2nd year and even if i give her lots of room like i did this year swarming could be a problem,

tony


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Do not forget that Heinz started in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania


----------

